# Monitor ServeRAID Status?



## dave (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone have experience monitoring the status of IBM ServeRAID disk arrays from FreeBSD?  I have a machine with a RAID 1 controller and identical disks.  I have ended up using gmirror (OS-based) instead of the controller RAID 1 (BIOS-based) because I don't know how to monitor the mirror otherwise.  Can anyone help?

I have an IBM xSeries 306 with ServeRAID 7e

Thanks.


----------



## ecazamir (Mar 10, 2009)

*IBM ServeRAID - FreeBSD - Monitoring*

Well... It may be useful to check RAID Status via ipmi tools. I've installed onto an IBM Server the freeipmi package, and it is able to show if the RAID status is OK. I'm not sure if you can trust all the numbers reported by the tools, but it's better than nothing. Below is a sample output:


```
[root@mail] /usr/local/etc# ipmi-sensors
6: Fan 1 Tach (Fan): NA (NA/NA): [Unknown]
7: Fan 2 Tach (Fan): NA (NA/NA): [Unknown]
8: Fan 3 Tach (Fan): 8325.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
9: Fan 4 Tach (Fan): 7275.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
10: Fan 5 Tach (Fan): 7425.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
11: Fan 6 Tach (Fan): 6300.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
12: Fan 7 Tach (Fan): 7575.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
13: Fan 8 Tach (Fan): 5925.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
14: Fan 9 Tach (Fan): 9000.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
15: Fan 10 Tach (Fan): 7050.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
16: Fan 11 Tach (Fan): 8700.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
17: Fan 12 Tach (Fan): 7725.00 RPM (1950.00/NA): [OK]
18: Sys pwr monitor (Power Unit): [OK]
19: Watchdog (Watchdog 2): [OK]
[color="Red"]20: Drive 1 Status (Drive Slot): [Drive Presence]
21: Drive 2 Status (Drive Slot): [Drive Presence][/color]
22: Drive 3 Status (Drive Slot): [Unknown]
23: Drive 4 Status (Drive Slot): [Unknown]
[color="Red"]24: RAID Error (Drive Slot): [OK][/color]
25: Planar 3.3V (Voltage): 3.31 V (3.03/3.56): [OK]
26: Planar 5V (Voltage): 5.10 V (4.38/5.61): [OK]
27: Planar 12V (Voltage): 12.21 V (10.58/13.35): [OK]
28: Planar VBAT (Voltage): 3.00 V (2.29/3.81): [OK]
29: Ambient Temp (Temperature): 21.00 C (NA/NA): [OK]
30: AVG Power (Current): 160.00 W (NA/NA): [OK]
31: CPU 1 Temp (Temperature): NA (NA/NA): [Unknown]
32: CPU 2 Temp (Temperature): NA (NA/NA): [Unknown]
33: RSA II Detect (Add In Card): [Unknown]
34: FP Cable Detect (Cable Interconnect): [OK]
35: USB Cable Detect (Cable Interconnect): [OK]
36: DASD BP Detect (Cable Interconnect): [OK]
37: Riser 1 Detect (Module/Board): [OK]
38: Riser 2 Detect (Module/Board): [OK]
39: PS 1 Status (Power Supply): [Presence detected]
40: PS 2 Status (Power Supply): [Unknown]
41: VRD 1 Status (Power Supply): [OK]
42: VRD 2 Status (Power Supply): [Unknown]
43: CPU 1 Status (Processor): [Processor Presence detected]
44: CPU 2 Status (Processor): [Unknown]
45: NMI State (Critical Interrupt): [OK]
46: Power 12V Fault (Power Supply): [OK]
47: Voltage Fault (Power Supply): [OK]
48: PS 1 Fan Fault (Fan): [OK]
49: PS 2 Fan Fault (Fan): [Unknown]
50: SEL Fullness (OEM Reserved): 17.00 msgs (20.00/90.00): [OK]
51: ABR Status (System Firmware): [OK]
52: CPU Fault Reboot (System Event): [OK]
91: Critical Int (Critical Interrupt): [OK]
93: PwrPlanar Fault (Voltage): [OK]
94: CPU 1 OverTemp (Temperature): [OK]
95: CPU 2 OverTemp (Temperature): [OK]
101: CPU 1 PECI tics (Temperature): -60.00 unspecified (NA/NA): [OK]
102: CPU 2 PECI tics (Temperature): 32.00 unspecified (NA/NA): [OK]
```


```
[root@mail] /usr/local/etc# ipmi-sel
1:01-Jan-1970 02:00:07:Power Unit Sys pwr monitor:Power Off/Power Down
2:28-Aug-2008 12:49:16:Cable Interconnect DASD BP Detect:Device Removed/Device Absent
...
81:27-Sep-2008 01:37:51:Temperature Ambient Temp:Upper Non-critical - going high:Reading = 32.00 C:Threshold = 32.00 C
82:27-Sep-2008 13:13:21:Temperature Ambient Temp:Upper Non-critical - going high:Reading = 29.00 C:Threshold = 32.00 C
83:01-Jan-1970 02:00:07:Power Unit Sys pwr monitor:Power Off/Power Down
84:28-Jan-2009 23:24:10:Cable Interconnect DASD BP Detect:Device Removed/Device Absent
85:31-Jan-2009 12:30:50:Power Unit Sys pwr monitor:Power Off/Power Down
86:31-Jan-2009 12:30:53:Power Unit Sys pwr monitor:Power Off/Power Down
87:01-Jan-1970 02:00:07:Power Unit Sys pwr monitor:Power Off/Power Down
88:05-Mar-2009 10:00:01:Cable Interconnect DASD BP Detect:Device Removed/Device Absent
```


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 23, 2010)

There is another method available to monitor IBM ServeRAID status. Since ServeRAID is built with Adaptec components, FreeBSD also uses the same driver for these controllers. So, I've tried downloading and installing the Adaptec's monitoring utility, which seems to work fine. There is a requirement, to have a compatible JRE installed. And there is a limitation: on FreeBSD the e-mail notification system is not usable, but the agent it's manageable by other management consoles running on linux or windows.


----------

